# Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

					Wenn Sie schon immer mal wissen wollten, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn im Film Raketen starten, Motoren aufheulen oder wenn Schüsse fallen, dann sollten Sie sich den IBEAM genauer ansehen. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Körperschallwandler, der direkt unterhalb der Sitzfläche installiert wird und der den Subwoofer ergänzt. Dabei arbeitet der IBEAM geräuschlos. Wie man den IBEAM an die vorhandene Anlage anschließt, zeigen die Kollegen von Grobi-TV.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*


----------



## leorphee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

ist doch nichts neues, oder habe ich da was verpasst. Im Musiker Bereich gibt es den Buttkicker doch schon länger hat unser Schlagzeuger auch.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

Aber jetzt gibt es das auch für Couch-Potatoes.


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

gibts schon seit knapp 10 Jahren, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Natürlich nicht in dem Preissegment, ich meine, damals günstig ab 70 € aufwärts gesehen zu haben.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

Ja gut - im eigentlichen Sinne gibt es sie praktisch seit es Lautsprecher gibt - auch zur normalen Beschallung zum hören und nicht zum fühlen.


----------



## docdent (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

Wer ohne Anleitung nicht weiß, wie man einen Lautsprecher an die Ausgang für die 2. Zone anschließt, sollte die Idee, so ein Kästchen zu benutzen, einfach fallen lassen 

Viel interessanter ist die Frage, wie man das am Sofa "anschließt". Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich  das "anfühlt" im Vergleich zum Subwoofer?


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

Wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, fühlt es sich exakt so wie ein Subwoofer an


----------



## sedeko (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*

Hab einen an Sofa montiert ist ein ganz anderes besseres Gefühl als nur ein Subwoofer. Wenn z.B. eine Explosion ist fühlt man diese richtig im Körper als ob man daneben stehen würde.


----------



## docdent (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Körperschallwandler IBEAM: So wird das Gerät an einen Verstärker angeschlossen - Grobi-TV*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, fühlt es sich exakt so wie ein Subwoofer an


OK, wenn es sich "nur"  so anfühlt wie ein Subwoofer, dann reicht mir mein 400W Nubert-Kistchen. Da vibriert das Sofa mitsamt dem Boden


----------

